# Wife thinks I'm weird



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm weird for owning three snowblowers. 1995 Toro Powershift 1132. 10 year old Toro single stage. And a five year old Simplicaty Pro 1524E. She says it's just strange! I told her ok no problem I will sell them all and you can shovel the entire driveway the next snowfall! She just walked away after that. Am I the only one who has this problem?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You have 3 snowblowers???
Geez, maybe she's right. Just kidding. 
I only have one and my wife thinks I'm a little off for spending so much time hanging out here.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to shovel until four years ago. My wife is the one who insisted on me getting a blower. And much to my surprise she did not mind my spending more for a commercial grade unit. I guess she was worried that the old man was about to croak! 
The year I bought it was one of our snowiest winters, and I must admit I was having a real tough time dealing with shoveling the driveway, walkway, and roof. Yep, roof too. A number of roofs in our state collapsed that year. Those roof rakes are murder on your shoulders and back.

Recently my next door neighbor offered me their single stage Toro for free. I declined because I don't have the room or need for it. But I am having second thoughts about taking it anyhow and bringing it over to my father's place.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I have three also Kestral. My wife, neighbors, kids, and dog think I'm weird...


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone out there ever count his wife's coats or shoes?
I can describe three different types of snowfalls? Slush,Dry snow, Powdery snow, ice storm, frozen hard snow, deep snow? Heck you could find a reason to buy a fourth machine? Just for fun right? Enjoy! Life is short and you're a long time dead!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Im only up to two snowblowers, and one doesnt run! 

I have my main snowblower, the 1971 Ariens. (which serves a useful purpose, so no reason to question it)

Then I bought a 1964 Wheel Horse tractor, which I use to haul a cart around the yard for various landscaping and gardening purposes, and mow the lawn. (which also serves a useful purpose, so no reason to question it.)

Then! I bought a non-running 1961 Snowbird snowblower last Spring..I only paid $25 for it, so the cost wasnt an issue..I said I wanted it just because its an old and rare model, and might fix it up to act as backup to the Ariens..She didnt question it! 

Then..I said I wanted to look for a second Garden Tractor..an original 1960 or '61 Cub Cadet..that was the first time I heard "why do you need two tractors?" So I had to give up on the "they are useful and necessary home owner tools" angle, which worked (and was truthful) for the 1st snowblower and 1st tractor..but I couldn't make that fly with a second Garden Tractor..(and there will likely be a 3rd and 4th eventually!  So I had to go with "I would like to restore it, and collect it, just as a hobby"..So far, so good! And I subscribe to L&GT magazine: Lawn & Garden Tractor Magazine 
So she sees that too..

We have talked about moving further out into the country..we would like a smaller house, and a larger yard..and I have let it slip that if we do ever do that, I would like a house with a barn! So that I can restore a BIG tractor! (Like a Farmall Model A or C) She rolled her eyes, but smiled..
So so far, im in decent shape! The trick has been doing it all rather slowly..have to spread it out over several years..you also need to make sure you have enough space, so crowding of the garage, shed, etc. doesn't impact her at all..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"Rogers Rules for collecting Old Iron" come into play with this thread:

* 



ROGER'S RULES FOR COLLECTING OLD IRON

Click to expand...





 (and living with your spouse)

Click to expand...

*


> An Excerpt From*OLD TRACTORS AND THE MEN WHO LOVE THEM*
> {or HOW TO KEEP YOUR TRACTORS HAPPY AND YOUR FAMILY RUNNING}
> by Roger Welsch​
> 
> ...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I only have two snowblowers, but I have 7 chainsaws and 4 cars....lol Neighbors think I'm also weird. I tend to go with it though and do things just to play into how the neighbors see me. I get a kick out of getting the neighbors to talk about me.....only if they knew that! lol


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I only have two snowblowers, but I have 7 chainsaws and 4 cars....lol Neighbors think I'm also weird. I tend to go with it though and do things just to play into how the neighbors see me. I get a kick out of getting the neighbors to talk about me.....only if they knew that! lol


4 Chainsaws! Heck and my wife thinks I'm weird! What the heck is wrong with you! One more saw and they will be showing up with that white jacket and they will put you in a padded room with no windows! ... Lol..


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Wait I was wrong you said 7 saws and 4 cars! Man... Lol


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol....trees come in all sorts of different sizes ya know!


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol.. Good for you for having all that fun stuff good for you!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife certainly thinks I'm weird. But so do my friends, family, or neighbors. 5 snowblowers, 4 motorcycles, and a severe case of ocd over my lawn.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya know, in the chainsaw world, it's called CAD (Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder). I think we should label this snowblower obsession some of you have as SAD. 

Oh, BTW, WestminsterFJR, can I park on your lawn?


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think it's weird at all. My daily driver car is a fiberglass bodied 34 Ford coupe with air and heat, my motorhome is a 1972 Coachman 29" class A, I cut my grass with a 1957 Swisher Ride King and a 1963 Cub Cadet, my favorite snowblower is a 1971 Toro 8/32, and I live in a farmhouse that was built in the 1850's.
I do have some newer equipment and vehicles but I really like the older, unique stuff. When was the last time someone pulled their car over and came over to talk to you about your lawn mower?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Ya know, in the chainsaw world, it's called CAD (Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder). I think we should label this snowblower obsession some of you have as SAD.
> 
> Oh, BTW, WestminsterFJR, can I park on your lawn?


Clever acronym! My driveway has an odd curve which is quite easy for ppl to accidentally clip the lawn as they back out. I've instructed my wife to always give visitors a friendly 'warning' to stay on course, lol. 

One person in particular somehow managed to land, not 1, not 2, but 3 tires on my lawn before she realized where the $%# she was at. Needless to say, her visiting privileges have been revoked.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am definitely a part of this "affliction." 

I did have 5 at the start of the season, but I have since parted ways with two. Which reminds me, I need to update my signature. 

And the only one that is not ready to go, is the Ricky. I got it back together, but I must have one of the bearings in the wrong spot. 

To give you an idea of what it entails, heres a pic of the transmission torn down:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm blessed, she gets a kick out of this foolishness. That link is the tip of the iceberg. I do maintain credibility by sticking to Gilson machines, somehow that makes it all legitimate. She likes to come on pick-up trips and make small talk while I load and hear the stories. We can usually find another destination along the way to make it a pleasurable day trip.

Of course we're two peas in a pod and I have the dirt on her too. 5000 books, 30,000 old radio programs, 24 feet of comic books, oodles of recorded books and so on.........


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a small one car garage that has never had a car in it in the 30 plus years I've lived here. I have to step over chain saws and walk around outboards to get to my snowblowers. My lawnmower has to sleep in the cellar all winter. I roll a blower or two out to the dooryard every other day "for sale," but everyone thinks I'm asking too much. Not my fault. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> ...To give you an idea of what it entails, heres a pic of the transmission torn down:


Seems like a Yamaha trademark. I've done a few valve adjustments on my Yamaha street bike and it's the same story. So many intricate parts!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> I roll a blower or two out to the dooryard every other day "for sale," but everyone thinks I'm asking too much. Not my fault. MH


LOL! You've gave it your best shot.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Seems like a Yamaha trademark. I've done a few valve adjustments on my Yamaha street bike and it's the same story. So many intricate parts!


Thats what I am finding out. On the flip side, internally, it has very little signs of wear.

Its been a fun challenge though.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I love this thread.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kestral said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird for owning three snowblowers.


Maybe strange but you're still functional.

Just tell her maybe she's right and you're willing to give up a snow blower if she's willing to give up 1/3 of her shoes. That should pretty much end that and painlessly.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe strange but you're still functional.
> 
> Just tell her maybe she's right and you're willing to give up a snow blower if she's willing to give up 1/3 of her shoes. That should pretty much end that and painlessly.


LOL

My wife said the same thing about my 2 snowblowers. I have not used the shoe defense on her yet. She has a whole rack full of shoes I would guess 12 to 14 pairs easy. I have 2 sets of work shoes. 1 nice pair and 1 winter pair and old crusty cut the grass/yard work types of shoes too.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing wrong with having a back up plan. What if one has an issue in the middle of clearing the drive. Now you have a back up to finish the job. Hiding stuff in the shed and around the property is a great idea. We have 3 snow blowers. I took a picture of the fleet for another thread. My wife sees the pick and asks, "Are those all ours"? I could not lie. Yes dear they are. The look of disgust on her face was classic. Everyone has a little weird in them. I think its weird for an able bodied person to hire a plow to do their drive.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Deere with the blower bit the dust last year at the end of the season. My Sears was at another house I needed it at. Twice I had to shovel 375 feet of driveway. Just about killed me. I was given the troy (broken, now repaired) this year and I picked up another sears 10hp 32" 3 stage for 50 bucks needing some work. I have the rider and at least one walk behind in operating shape all the time. I don't get any flack as we can't get out if I can't clear the drive 

I keep the extra blowers out of sight in the shed so her car fits in the garage and I say nothing about her shoe collection, detente at it's best.
.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Little story.. A year after I got married I told my wife I needed a new snowblower my old Troy Built was on its last leg. My wife is real cheep and wanted to help me pick out a new one what that really means is she wants to pick out the cheepest POS she can find! So when she was at work I went down and bought my Simplicaty Pro 1524E and that eve the dealer dropped it off. Wow what a fight we had! I said fine I will put it in the shed and you can sell it! Two days later we got a huge storm and I sat on the sofa and watched TV and she went out to shovel snow! She lasted about 30 minutes before she beged me to take out the new snowblower. So when I got the other two used ones she really does not complain much anymore.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes.... pointing out the useful functionality of these implements over collections of take your pick (books, shoes, nick knacks, salt & pepper shakers etc. etc.) usually works too.

Pete


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Two snowblowers, three chainsaws, three mowers.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 5 snow blowers, but I moly keep three on hand at the house at any given time.. One at her sisters house and one at my sisters house... Have to keep them happy as well as gives me a place to keep some of my collection as I only have single car garage.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> I have 5 snow blowers, but I moly keep three on hand at the house at any given time.. One at her sisters house and one at my sisters house... Have to keep them happy as well as gives me a place to keep some of my collection as I only have single car garage.


Sharing the love, lol!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have found out, that the few that mock the number of blowers I have, are also the same ones that come to me when their machines break. Go figure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a few years ago i was out blowing snow and so was my neighbor from across the street. we truned off our machines so we could talk for a few minutes. when he went to start his machine the pull cord broke. i started up mine and made another path to my garage, started up the ccr 2000 and took it to him. you could see the light go on as i handed it to him. guess who has two snowblowers now


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Simplicity P1524E about $1800 bucks, wife who doesn't complain, PRICELESS !! 

It's a whole different set of values when they see that your new toy is also something that can make their life easier


----------



## bccw (Jan 23, 2014)

*then my boyfriend is crazy !!!*

she thinks your weird for owing 3 tell her my boyfriend has 10 to 15 various snowblowers & wont sell 1 !!!! It all started as "i'll buy a few broken ones fix them & then sell them" WELL he's bought them... fixed them ...painted them & now cant part with them cuz he's put way to much time & effort into every last one of them !!! i do see kinda where he's comming from though ! we could snowblow the whole city we live in with a diffrent snowblower for every storm !!!! i guess snowblowers are for some guys are like shoes are for some girls lol !!!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I've lost count of my equipment. They seem to be multiplying every time I try to count. 

Right now I think I have.... 6 snow blowers that run. Maybe.... Think this spring during my spring cleaning I will have to take them all out and take a picture of the fleet.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I have one snowblower (Ariens 28) but I guess my weakness is vintage
recievers,marantz,pioneer,sansui,technics.My better half collects fox pelts
and each has (its own name) so I guess were kinda even out on the weird
and crazy things we collect.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if the wifey thinks you are weird for that. then ask her why in the world she needs so many pairs of shoes, outfits, makeup and all that other stuff that leaves us scratching are head at??????


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

A guy in my town on LI NY has a fairly good size yard, and he has several tractors and things in the back of his yard behind a row of trees. His wife said to him that she didn't care about anything that he had back there as long as it was behind the row of trees. So she went to visit her family for a few days, so naturally he moved the row of trees up a little closer to the house.
Sid


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*

I think I have 7 right now, 3 to keep and the rest to finish fixing up and selling with the exception of one. That one I'm giving to a young guy that has been helping his neighbors with their snow. Pay it forward.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have three snowblowers, three lawnmowers(one has a bent crank), and 2 leaf blowers. my mom hates it and says its an unhealthy obsession


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

When I asked my wife if we could buy a new snowblower, she enthusiastically agreed. All I had to do was have her shovel heavy snow for 20 minutes...justifying the cost was very easy after that experience. 

I had two snowblowers, but gave my old one to my brother-in-law (Sears Craftsman 29").


----------



## vfitom (Feb 14, 2021)

Sid said:


> A guy in my town on LI NY has a fairly good size yard, and he has several tractors and things in the back of his yard behind a row of trees. His wife said to him that she didn't care about anything that he had back there as long as it was behind the row of trees. So she went to visit her family for a few days, so naturally he moved the row of trees up a little closer to the house.
> Sid


 Smart!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

vfitom said:


> Smart!


last time he was here was in 2018 so you might be waiting for a reply.

edit, no that was Sid he was here a day ago, but do you see how old this thread is?


----------



## vfitom (Feb 14, 2021)

No problem. Thanks


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I had upwards of 20 snowblowers coming into this winter and my girlfriend was laughing at me and telling everyone how I had this collection of unsellable snowblowers that were sitting behind the shed rotting. 7500 dollars later who's laughing now! haha.. but yeah, no.. She doesn't care about my snowblower collections since they come and go and the neighbors can't see them haha


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like Kestral hasn’t been around for a few years. Hopefully he kept his blowers and changed his ungrateful wife.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you are correct Sep 21, 2015 was his last post


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

my wife thinks i'm weird about snowblowers but i asked her if she would rather me go back to bar hopping?

case closed.


----------



## Glend123 (Jan 29, 2021)

I had 3, just sold 2 of them and on the lookout for a larger one.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> my wife thinks i'm weird about snowblowers but i asked her if she would rather me go back to bar hopping?
> 
> case closed.


There’s a man who knows how to manage a successful relationship. 👍
Youngsters take note ⚠


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Glend123 said:


> I had 3, just sold 2 of them and on the lookout for a larger one.


I’m assuming we’re still talking about wives here?


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Nothing weird about it. These machines _do_ break down on occasion, so you need to have a spare, and a spare, and...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Lunta said:


> I’m assuming we’re still talking about wives here?


I will take a large snow blower to a large woman any day.


----------



## larry1976 (Mar 20, 2021)

Great forum, I am new to blower ownership. Had a decent snow while back. Went outside to go outside. Neighbors out blowing snow and I have a shovel on the porch. Went back in and initiated mission snowblower. Had to be a track drive Honda. There are no track drive Honda for sale. Staying true to the mission, found used HS928 about a week and a half later. Temps had climbed into the 50's so snow on the driveway was pretty much gone. Luckily, the burn pile is about75 yards from the back door. Still a good 10 inches back there. Got to use the machine and loved it. What's a shovel? The snowless path from back door to burn pile was a thing of beauty. And no sore back.(40+ yrs. concrete) The warm weather stuck around, so a couple days later snow was a thing of the past. Decided the chute had to be repainted, along with other sanding and touch up. After 3 days of sanding, priming, and painting the chute turned out really nice. Almost like new. Mission SB2. I need a new one. Search high and low. After a week long quest found a brand new 928 1200 miles away. Great, I'll buy it. Have it shipped. SB2 almost complete. Contact dealer for dimensions of shipping box and they trashed the box. No box, no ship. Mission SB2 complete failure? I have to have that machine. Dealer has HSS1332 still in box. Too big, more money. Solution, take 1332 out, put 928 in the box, strap her down, and ship. Nope, too complicated. Can't do. Long story short, less than 3 weeks in and own 2 snowblowers, with no snow. $200 off 1332. Nothing strange about that. What's strange is had 2 wives, won't even go there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

weird wife story

already mentioned that when the wife complained I asked her if she wanted me to go back to bar hopping which was my first career before trucking.

found my first Honda on side of road with FREE sign on it. next street over. started right up and drove it home. augers would not turn. did not know a thing about Honda snowblowers so joined this site and started asking all the dumb new guy questions.

Figured out it was a broken auger belt. Changed it after much trial and error and cussing. Took pictures , wife helped me download them for an ad. Sold it for $800 to first guy . Later found out I could have gotten about $1200.

Anyway , gave wife $400 and we have been partners since. I find them , fix them . She helps with pictures and computer stuff . She is actually interested now and know what I am talking about when I mention impeller kits and all that jazz.

She still complains about the parts machines when I bring them home. I have to move them out of sight. She is disables so at least she cant go outside anytime and look around in back.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I will take a large snow blower *to* a large woman any day
What I think he means is: I will take a large snow blower *over* a large woman any day

Oops: maybe trade a snowblower over a large woman every day.
Oh wait nevermind.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Snowblowers do break and always when needed. Backups! Currenty have several but, not adequate...(four, not counting the two I fixed) I am still looking for a machine that will do 1 inch of slush and all the other snow. Course I would need a backup and a spare. Maybe a single-stage or two for ease of transport. Have to get some kind of vehicle to carry these to friend's and mom's place. Now if some kind if tarmac cleaner happened to park in my garage....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Tony-chicago said:


> Snowblowers do break and always when needed. Backups! Currenty have several but, not adequate...(four, not counting the two I fixed) I am still looking for a machine that will do 1 inch of slush and all the other snow. Course I would need a backup and a spare. Maybe a single-stage or two for ease of transport. Have to get some kind of vehicle to carry these to friend's and mom's place. Now if some kind if tarmac cleaner happened to park in my garage....


I used to have back up women but that got very expensive.......


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I have one snowblower but I do have 3.5 monitor tops. So far.


----------

